# I need a poem for the first page of a family cookbook



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anyone know of one? My searches are coming up empty. Something about family, food favorite recipes, dinner together favorite recipes growing up.

Thanks,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Does anyone know of one? My searches are coming up empty. Something about family, food favorite recipes, dinner together favorite recipes growing up.
> 
> Thanks,


 The time ive taken, and its time well took. That ive decided to make this book. All these reciepts from family and friends, are brought together from beginning to end. They were givin to me, and I give them to you, and I trust they will taste good and true. This book, I hope will long be around, and many times be handed down. And so I close, so you can cook and reap the benifits from this book.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Perfect! Thank you kind sir!


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

My Fathers poem;

Rabbit old, rabbit tough
Thank God, we have got rabbit enough.


----------



## dennisjp (Mar 3, 2006)

If you are truely looking
to do some good cooking, 
let me tell you now and please take heed,
set down with this book and just start to read. 
From grandma's pies, cobblers and bread,
she may be gone, but her cooking ain't dead.
The way she cooked with all her sole
mixed up batter and poured it in a mold.
Then out sprang the cake
Lord she could bake. 
Recipies from family, neighbors and friends
You can't break this life, 
it won't even bend. 
How I love to cook, 
and share it with friends,
It is one way I always make amends.
If you love good food
you must take the time to read, 
because if you do, 
it will put you in the mood,
to do some good cooking

Probably the worst one you will get, but it is the first one I ever finished, LOL.
Good luck and God Blees
Dennis


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

If I had a spoon as tall as the sky
I'd scoop up a cloud as it floated by
I'd bring it on in and give it to cook
To see if it tasted as good as it looks.

that must be a nursery rhyme that I learned as a small child. I dont remember learning it though.


----------

